# ***OFFICIAL*** Douglas Lima vs. Andrey Koreshkov Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight*


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow... this card really got no attention, but yeah... i still think Koreshkov is Ben Askren's best win.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Lima looked so bad in this fight. I swear there had to be something wrong with him, he wasn't throwing punches or kicks in combos and was getting taken down like he never wrestled in his life. I thought the Spartan could be beat him, but not like that.


----------

